# Fantasy Basketball



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone wanna play it? 

We'll just get Celtic Fans, (and if others wanna join OK).
But tell me how you feel about it. And if you know any good leagues, last year we had the "Official BBB.net Fantasy League" and we played it on Yahoo (Petey did you win? Or did you lose after a great season?). Tell me what ya guys think...


----------



## shiggins (Jun 22, 2003)

ill play with you


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

I am a Knick fan, but I will play. We will have rivalries .


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I lost due to the stupid playoff systems, I came in 3rd overall.

-Petey


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm in, as long as it is ran on Yahoo.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I'd go with Yahoo, IMO it's the best you can get for free.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I lost due to the stupid playoff systems, I came in 3rd overall.
> 
> -Petey


Should I make the ONLY official, bbb.net L too? That was fun, I came in tied for 8th. That was fun.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm still waiting for more Celtics fans.....

anyway, this or this league?

http://hoops.sports.ws/

http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I'd join in a game like that. However, if you're posting about it here, it should be just for Celtics Board users.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> I'd join in a game like that. However, if you're posting about it here, it should be just for Celtics Board users.


Well, C fans get the advantage. So even if a C fan registers after a Non-C fan, the C fan will get the spot first.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Im in but which one are we gonna do, what site.?


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

For drafting purposes i say hoop.sports, or whatever, im in a league there and the draft was easy, on yahoo, its auto, offline, or online but on their own chat, which i would rather not.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> For drafting purposes i say hoop.sports, or whatever, im in a league there and the draft was easy, on yahoo, its auto, offline, or online but on their own chat, which i would rather not.


First we wait for more ppl. Also hoop.sports.ws how is it? Is it only head to head? 

Do you want head to head?

Keepers league?


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> First we wait for more ppl. Also hoop.sports.ws how is it? Is it only head to head?
> ...


Yah its head to head, extreme style, like i have a 10 team league and we have 70 regular season games, and 12 postseason=82, so its different from most, caus it scores game by game not just a total for the week. I think it should just be a one year league b/c well, its just better, everyone goes for the gold, and doesnt pick developing teams, more competitive.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> 
> 
> Yah its head to head, extreme style, like i have a 10 team league and we have 70 regular season games, and 12 postseason=82, so its different from most, caus it scores game by game not just a total for the week. I think it should just be a one year league b/c well, its just better, everyone goes for the gold, and doesnt pick developing teams, more competitive.


Made it. So I'll email ppl the passwords soon.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Made it. So I'll email ppl the passwords soon.


Man a Celtics Fantasy League, i wonder how high Paul Pierce goes?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> I'd join in a game like that. However, if you're posting about it here, it should be just for Celtics Board users.


Turns out I'll have enough space for C and non-C fans. 32 ppl max.

Anyways, check your PM's.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey aqua can I get in, I play on Yahoo but I'll do this one with you guys on Hoops


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

http://hoops.sports.ws has been extremely easy. This is my first year to run a league based on the hoops.sports system, and it's been going very smooth right now.

I'd like to join, if that's acceptable. I can never be in too many free fantasy leagues. Take a look at my profile under Favorite Players to see if I'm qualified enough to be labeled a "C's fan." I grew up most of my childhood in Indiana, so of course, Larry Bird is my hero.

If that gets me in, fine. If not, well just take my suggestion on the hoops.sports league.  Hook me up with the PW when you can.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think I will stick out of this one this year, or at least for now, but thanks for the pm-invite aqua.

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I think I will stick out of this one this year, or at least for now, but thanks for the pm-invite aqua.
> 
> -Petey


No problem Petey, thanks for saying you wanted to join. 

j/k 

:aqua-being-serious: (they should have one of these smilies) do you wanna join?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

All right Petey, I'll PM you anyway, cuz I like ya. 

Also all the others plz register.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Can I play


----------



## JBone4eva (Oct 31, 2002)

:shy: .. can i join ??


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I have send PMs to everyone and no on is registering. I send 9 PMs and only 3 people have registered. 

PMs> Click on "user cp", then all the way to the right it says "Private Messages". And from there you'll get everything else.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone gonna sign up?


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Hey come on now, there should be more then just 5 ppl signed up.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

joined. i am looking forward to a great league.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I just joined, I think I was #7....just a hint if you type the whole league name it doesn't come up but if you just put the bbb.net search it comes up


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

**bump**

come on people, double figures shouldn't be to hard


----------



## shiggins (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill join.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Hey still plenty of spots for anyone who wants to join, just 8 teams so far.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Come on guys, 8 down 24 to go.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

I'll pLay


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> I'll pLay


Wait, wait, wait, are you telling me you haven't signed up yet???


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Still not to late to sign up, we have 9, and can fit 32 so dont be afraid to join, contact aquaitious or myself if you need a link or any info.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone else before I start the draft? It should be fun, and I'd like to get at least 3 more people....


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

So how do you play fantasy basketball? How much time does it take and how much does it cost? I have never played fantasy anything. All I know is that you draft a team that you think will be good (who determines the draft order? Is there a salary cap?) and then look in the box scores to see how your players did. Then what?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> So how do you play fantasy basketball? How much time does it take and how much does it cost? I have never played fantasy anything. All I know is that you draft a team that you think will be good (who determines the draft order? Is there a salary cap?) and then look in the box scores to see how your players did. Then what?


You make a team, when we have enought teams the commish makes the draft. The draft order of the teams is randomly. Then you set up a list who you wanna draft first-till the last guy (there is also a auto list, so you don't have to put the players you want in order). Its free. Draft order determines randomly. No salary cap. And how the players do in real life thats how you score. 

Then what? Well everyone wants to win so...

Its a brief explanation....hopefully it understandable. :|


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

So I'll play. Let me know what to do.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> So I'll play. Let me know what to do.


Check your PM, all the answers are inside.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I can't find "TMG Boston Celtic Basketball League" Where is it on bbb.net?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

http://hoops.sports.ws/directory.x?PHPSESSID=20fd2240517328d73f4833b3e7f84c87

Just type in bbb.net and you'll find the rest...


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Well when you look at how the fantasy scoring works it seems that too much depends on the luck of the draft. Everything depends on the numbers, and the first 2 picks will always be Duncan and Garnett.

Players like Najera, Snow and EWill who do the things that don't show in the boxs score will be undervalued for fantasy purposes.


----------



## Tommy_Heinsohn (May 29, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

When is the draft?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> When is the draft?


We got an even numer, I'll tell you soon.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Bah


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

> Bah


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballin</b>!


I wanted to delete the post but turns out I can't...so i just edited it.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I need one more guy. We'll play with 18 ppl.


----------



## Tommy_Heinsohn (May 29, 2003)

We've got 16 right now. The draft should be some time this weekend.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommy_Heinsohn</b>!
> We've got 16 right now. The draft should be some time this weekend.


17


----------



## spin_dribble (Sep 7, 2003)

*im in*

im Minnesota fan but im in if you guys need somebody?
email is [email protected]


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: im in*



> Originally posted by <b>spin_dribble</b>!
> im Minnesota fan but im in if you guys need somebody?
> email is [email protected]


Maybe I miscounted, but I think (or actually did already) stay with 16 players....

The draft has started guys.


----------



## Tommy_Heinsohn (May 29, 2003)

16 is better anyways, but what happens if someone forgets about their pick or just quits? Does the computer pick for him? Jamaica Plain has been on the clock for a while now...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommy_Heinsohn</b>!
> 16 is better anyways, but what happens if someone forgets about their pick or just quits? Does the computer pick for him? Jamaica Plain has been on the clock for a while now...


The thing is I could put a limit on how much it will take and everyone got a email saying the draft started but there are reasons why they can't draft. 

I would put it on "Bot-Picking" mode, but since I never announced there will be a draft (on a specific day and time) I don't think it will be fair.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Actually....this Tuesday at 9 EST everyone be there to draft...its gonna go quicker.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

9 am or pm? I've always done Yahoo fantasy leagues so this one is weird to me. I mean it won't let me rank my players, just the first 20 so what happens if I'm not on the live draft. My home computer has been giving me problems so if it's a 9 pm I don't know if I will and it won't let me rank. I put my top 20 in so that covers my first pick I assume but don't even know because it says contingency list?!?


----------



## Tommy_Heinsohn (May 29, 2003)

You really should have just done a Yahoo league.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> 9 am or pm? I've always done Yahoo fantasy leagues so this one is weird to me. I mean it won't let me rank my players, just the first 20 so what happens if I'm not on the live draft. My home computer has been giving me problems so if it's a 9 pm I don't know if I will and it won't let me rank. I put my top 20 in so that covers my first pick I assume but don't even know because it says contingency list?!?


PM, about ranking...I don't know.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommy_Heinsohn</b>!
> You really should have just done a Yahoo league.


I agree....anyone up for Yahoo instead of hoops.sports? I'll make it and sent out the passwords...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I've made a yahoo league, please check your PM's or the website (hoops.sports.ws) for all the info.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

All right, did it, damn it took time.....anyway, hi guys, how you doing? Anyone feel I make too many commas?, 

Blah, check you PMs, check the main site of the other league, and you'll get the password......


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Actually....this Tuesday at 9 EST everyone be there to draft...its gonna go quicker.


Ok, Yahoo at 9 pm on Tuesday. How is the draft order determined?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok, Yahoo at 9 pm on Tuesday. How is the draft order determined?


Automatic by yahoo....btw its not live, so you can just put in the order you want players picked. I wanted to do life, but couldn't since there was not time available in the evening.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Hey i was exploring the site but couldnt find out how to rank the players, can i get some directions how please.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> Hey i was exploring the site but couldnt find out how to rank the players, can i get some directions how please.


I need to put the draft on, and in order to do that, I need the owners to be signed up already. In a few days I'll do it, hopefully if everyone can sign up today, I can make it tomorrow.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Just keep us posted.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Please let us know when we can rank our players because right now it won't let us.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Please let us know when we can rank our players because right now it won't let us.


We got seven people right now, instead of 16....

Well actually somewhen today I'll make the draft avaialabe, who didn't sign up its their loss.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

*draft*

you can rank the players now, any idea how many it is prudent to list?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: draft*



> Originally posted by <b>bballin</b>!
> you can rank the players now, any idea how many it is prudent to list?


I dunno, you said you did 60? that might be enough.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

when's the draft finish?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

It's finished, I checked out my team this morning and I love it!!!!


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

So I went to Yahoo and suddenly I had a roster. Did someone draft for me?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> So I went to Yahoo and suddenly I had a roster. Did someone draft for me?


Basically yes, now I see what you mean.

Stupid Yahoo, why the hell did it do this. I'll never make a league again, from now on I'll follow instead of lead. :no: STUPID YAHOO.


----------

